# Parti-color or Irish pied?



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I am going to register Pepper online pretty soon, but I'm not sure which pattern to mark her as. Her breeder had her checked as parti-color, but her markings look like she's Irish pied to me. Since I have to fill out all the information anew on the online form anyway, I figured I'd ask for opinions beforehand. It's one of those things that doesn't really matter--but I like to get it right!


















So--what do you all think? Does it matter if she has no white marking on her head? I found conflicting descriptions of Irish pied when it came to blazes.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Parti.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Parti- I think Pied has to have a white colar all the way around the neck~


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Parti makes sense then  I thought she might be Irish pied, since all the pictures of partis I have seen have been predominately white with a few colored "cow patches" on the back and head lol.

She also has some fairly heavy ticking coming in on all four of her feet. I take it that makes her a parti belton, right?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Because of the splash of white across her back, black parti.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Pepper sure is cute. I love the black parti. Wouldn't be because I have one would it? Then I see another Havanese of different color and I love it also.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww I love partis!


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

From Suzanne McKay's Colours Site

PARTI-COLOUR or PIEBALD - Two colour coat. Coat is predominantly white (over 50%) broken with irregular patches or spots of a second colour. These patches may be any other colour. Particolour is also used as a general term to indicate any dog with any extent of white markings.

Pied IRISH PIED - Two colour coat with over 50% coloured. Coat pattern is laid out as follows; The underbelly and lower legs and tail tip are white. There is also white on the chest, and a full or partial white collar around the neck. There may be a white blaze on the face. The colouring on the back appears as a large cape covering the shoulders, back and sides.

Although some consider a true pied to have a full collar, I would also say they're not a true parti with that much black!


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Narwyn said:


> From Suzanne McKay's Colours Site
> 
> PARTI-COLOUR or PIEBALD - Two colour coat. Coat is predominantly white (over 50%) broken with irregular patches or spots of a second colour. These patches may be any other colour. Particolour is also used as a general term to indicate any dog with any extent of white markings.
> 
> ...


This is actually what I saw that made me question if I had an Irish pied, lol. She matches that description of an Irish pied far more than a parti. She also has a partial collar which made me question it more. Confusing!


----------

